# What are the side effects of gonal f injections??



## sh13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi all,
i have just started taking gonal f injections would like to know what are the side effects of the injection??
thanks


----------



## miss mischeif 1 (Sep 6, 2010)

what are you on, I was 225 gonal-f and 225 meridonal, the only side effect i had was dry mouth really, felt totally normal. 
how is your cycle going xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

I didn't really have any side effects.  I was on 150ml for a week and then after having a scan which showed 1 follicle, my dosage was doubled to 300ml and I ended upwith about 9 mature follicles.

As you can see it all turned good in the end, as I now have a son nearly one yrs old.

Good luck.


----------



## KGDee (Jan 3, 2010)

hiya,

i had no side effects from it apart from bruises on my tummy!! goodluck XXX


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

A bit headachey but maybe that's just me!


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Hi,

Due to my age I was  on a high dose 450iu. I actually felt a lot better after taking gonal f for 2 days, buserlin made me feel quite rough. I felt tired but I think this was the whole emotion of IVF, had to drink loads, got quite thirsty.

All the very best with your treatment, I started DR on the 10th December, LP, looking forward to starting stimms to perk me up!! Take care.

Caanxx


----------



## sh13 (Aug 29, 2010)

oh i feel so tired...really exhausted the whole day...and got a horrible taste in my mouth don't even feel like eating a thing


----------

